# ألبوم مجال التبريد وتكييف الهواء !



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (14 أبريل 2006)

أخواني الكرام, موضوع جديد وغريب من نوعه, تم طلبه من قبل بعض الأعضاء الكرام, ألبوم التبريد وتكييف الهواء, حيث يقوم كل من لديه صور متعلقة بهذا المجال, التفضل ووضعها هنا في هذا الموضوع.
تحياتي :7:​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (14 أبريل 2006)

*سأبدأ أنا !*





أبدأ بوضع أول صور هذا الألبوم
الصورة الأولي




الصورة الثانية




الصورة الثالثة




وتقبلوا جميعاً تحياتي​


----------



## تقوى الله (14 أبريل 2006)

*فكرة رائعة حقا"*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا" للاخوة الكرام علي هذه الفكرة الرائعة والمميزة حقا" ، وسأوافيكم بالمزيد ان شاء الله باستمرار، ولكم هذه المجموعة من الصور .
صورة (1)





صورة (2)

[FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]




[/FONT]

صورة (3)




صورة (4)






صورة (5)






صورة (6)


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (14 أبريل 2006)

فكرة رائعة
اليكم هذه الصور 
الصورة الاولى: البلف العاكس






الصورة الثانية: وحدة تكثيف







الصورة الثالثة: ضاغط نوع روتارى 






الصورة الرابعة : ضاغط ترددى لشركة يورك


----------



## mohsen1744 (14 أبريل 2006)

أخوانى الأعزاء موضوع أكثر من رائع لكى يتعرف الكثير على المجال ولكن لى رجاء وهو ان يتم من أحد القائمين على هذا الموضوع ان يعمل حلقات فى تنفيذ مشروع كامل بداية من التجهيز للموقع ثم البدى فى أعمال مجارى الهواء ثم أعمال شبكة مواسير المياة ثم أعمال الكهرباء والكنترول أخوانى هذا الموضوع هام جدا للجميع بحيث أننى شخصيا قابلت بعض الأشخاص خبرة فى التصميم ولكن لم يعرف شكل مثلا 3 way أخوانى من عندة بالفعل الصور المناسبة لهذا الموضوع يمكنه وضعها لإفادة الجميع 
وجزاكم الله خير الثواب
أخوكم / محسن حامد


----------



## تقوى الله (15 أبريل 2006)

*فكرة رائعة حقا"*



mohsen1744 قال:


> أخوانى الأعزاء موضوع أكثر من رائع لكى يتعرف الكثير على المجال ولكن لى رجاء وهو ان يتم من أحد القائمين على هذا الموضوع ان يعمل حلقات فى تنفيذ مشروع كامل بداية من التجهيز للموقع ثم البدى فى أعمال مجارى الهواء ثم أعمال شبكة مواسير المياة ثم أعمال الكهرباء والكنترول أخوانى هذا الموضوع هام جدا للجميع بحيث أننى شخصيا قابلت بعض الأشخاص خبرة فى التصميم ولكن لم يعرف شكل مثلا 3 way أخوانى من عندة بالفعل الصور المناسبة لهذا الموضوع يمكنه وضعها لإفادة الجميع
> وجزاكم الله خير الثواب
> أخوكم / محسن حامد


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الكريم محسن ، بالفعل هي فكرة مميزة:15: ، ولكن الصعوبة في تنفيذها :81: ، فاتمني ان كان من الاعضاء من يمتلك ذلك فليتفضل مشكورا" بطرحه ، وسوف اقوم بعمل محاولة للحصول علي مثل هذه الصور ، وعلينا ايضا" ان نقوم باضافة الصور وكتابة بما توحي اليه الصورة من اجل المعرفة للجميع .
وتقبل خالص تحياتي ،،،  ​


----------



## تقوى الله (15 أبريل 2006)

*Package Unit*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وهذه صورة لوحدة تكييف الهواء المجمعة Package Unit 
​





تقبلوا تحياتي ،،، ​


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (15 أبريل 2006)

_السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته_ 



 شيء رائع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبوعمر المسلم (16 أبريل 2006)

*فكرة رائعة جدا*

فكرة رائعة جدا
شكرا جدا جدا معكم دائما
ان شاء الله:13:


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (17 أبريل 2006)

ماشاء الله عليكم ..
حقاً انكم مشرفين وأعضاء مبدعين ومميزين ..
ولم لا .. وصاحب الموضوع انسان مميز ومبدع .. يفاجئنا بمواهبه الجمّة ..
ومن أجل هذا فليتنافس المتنافسون ..
وبإذن الله وفي أقرب وقت سأشاركم ، وأريكم عجب العجاب ..
كل الحب والتقدير للأخوة الذين شاركوا بصورهم القيّمة ..


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (19 أبريل 2006)

*مضخات التفريغ*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته







​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (19 أبريل 2006)

*مضخات التفريغ*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (19 أبريل 2006)

*مضخات التفريغ*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 





​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (19 أبريل 2006)

*مضخات التفريغ*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (20 أبريل 2006)

*مجموعة تجهيزات (حزانات تمدد ، معززات الضغط ، مبادلات حرارية ..)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (19 مايو 2006)

*A Basic Secondary refrigeration System*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (19 مايو 2006)

*Air handling unit*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته






​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (19 مايو 2006)

*heating Coils*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته






​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (19 مايو 2006)

*Pressure reducing sets*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




​


----------



## sam6 (19 مايو 2006)

*اعمال الدكت*

السلام عليكم 
موضوع حقا جميل 
هذه بعض الصور لاعمال الدكت فى المشروع الذى اقوم به حاليا وهو عبارة عن فندق سياحى
وهى لمجارى الهواء لااعمال التهوية لوقف سيارت الفندق 
اخوكم م. هيثم


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (19 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخ م.هيثم على مشاركتك الرائعة .. بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (20 مايو 2006)

بالنسبة للصورة (1) : *A Basic Secondary refrigeration System* 
شبكة تبريد اساسية ثانوية ( لوجود المبادل الحراري )
بالنسبة للصورة (2) : *Air handling unit* 
وحدة معالجة الهواء 
بالنسبة للصورة (3) : *heating Coils* 
وشيعة التسخين ( المبادل الحراري )
بالنسبة للصورة (4) : *Pressure reducing sets* 
مجموعة تخفيض الضغط


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (20 مايو 2006)

فكرة رائعة جدا
شكرا جدا جدا معكم دائما


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (21 مايو 2006)

*مكيف صحراوي (مبرد هواء تبخيري) Evaporative Air Coole*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (21 مايو 2006)

*مكيف هواء متنقل Portable Air Conditioner*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (24 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (24 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (24 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## جودت المهندس (25 مايو 2006)

شكرا شكرا شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## معين المشرعي (25 مايو 2006)

شكر خاص للمهندس عبد المنعم


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (25 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (25 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 





​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (25 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## البطريق (26 مايو 2006)

اخوانى الاعزاء اشكركم جزيل الشكر اتمنى لكم التوفيق واقترح عليكم ان تكون هده المعلومات 
مرفوقة برسومات توضيحية وشكرا
:81:​


----------



## معين المشرعي (27 مايو 2006)

:63::63: :63: :63: :63: :63: :63: :63: [الاخ عبد المنعم\الرجاء ان تزيد من الصور عن مشروع تخرجك ولك جزيل الشكر:63:


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (27 مايو 2006)

الاخوة الكرام .. اهلاً بكم 
اخي الكريم معين المشرعي .. ماذا سيفيدك صور مشروع تخرجي ؟؟؟؟؟.. يرجى الايضاح !!!!!!
اخي الكريم البطريق ، نحن نعمل عكس ماقلت !!! ثم ان الموضوع عنوانه ألبوم ...
وشكراً


----------



## معين المشرعي (27 مايو 2006)

الاخ عبد المنعم\ليس لسبب وانما للايضاح ولمعرفة الاجزاء بشكل اوضح فقط لا غير


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (27 مايو 2006)

أخي الكريم معين المشرعي .. شكراً على ردك .. ولكن 
أي أجزاء ؟؟؟ وأي ايضاح ؟؟؟؟؟ ..
عموماً أخي الكريم اقرأ مقدمة الموضوع هذا ، لترى الهدف منه .. ويجب علينا جميعاً ان لا نخرج عن اي هدف لموضوع ما .. مع الشكر


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (27 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته






​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (27 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## معين المشرعي (28 مايو 2006)

الشكر الكثير للاخ عبد المنعم على المشاركة وعلى ما قدمة من مشاركات


----------



## hvacboy (30 مايو 2006)

*طريقة تركيب المكييف خطأ*

طريقة تركيب المكييف خطأ


----------



## مصطفى السعدون (31 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مصطفى السعدون (31 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم اود ان اسال كيف لي ان اعرف سعة الضواغط الترردية بمجرد ان اليها 
المستخدمة في منظومات اchiller


----------



## Mmervat (1 يونيو 2006)

than u so much ppl


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (2 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته






​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (2 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (2 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته






​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (2 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (5 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (5 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (5 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (5 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





​


----------



## usama_2006 (6 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله ما شاء الله 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## معين المشرعي (10 يونيو 2006)

الشكر الجزيل للاخ \عبد المنعم على ما قدمة من البوم من الصور للمنتدى وللمشاركين في المنتدى


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (10 يونيو 2006)

اهلا بك أخي معين المشرعي .. بارك الله فيك ، وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## al-saadi (12 يونيو 2006)

very nice pictures and well done


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (15 يونيو 2006)

*المجففات - المصافي*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (15 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (15 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Mmervat (16 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (17 يونيو 2006)

مشكورة أخت مرفت .. بارك الله فيكِ


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (17 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (17 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (17 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## amine - قديم (18 يونيو 2006)

امين بدرار من الجزائر 
براك الله فيكم على الموضوع


----------



## تقوى الله (28 يونيو 2006)

*HVAC System Schematic*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

HVAC System Schematic





​


----------



## تقوى الله (28 يونيو 2006)

*Cooling Towers*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


​

HVAC Cooling Towers















Open tower with forced-draft airflow







Closed-circuit cooling tower








​


----------



## حسام جاسم (28 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.بس توضيح لي معنى cws/RDP وشني عمله هذا اولا.وشنوا عمل الBY PASS VALVE الموجود على خط ابراج التبريد المؤخوذه منه اشاره الى المراوح.واكون شاكر لكم.

جزاكم الله خير ولا اروع منه.


----------



## salemr12 (30 يونيو 2006)

ايه الجمال والحلاوه دي جزاك الله خيرا

والله مشكوين اخواني


----------



## مصطفي هاشم الشيخ (3 يوليو 2006)

ممتاز جدا مشكور


----------



## محمد يس (6 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خير
لا أجد كلام كافي لكي أشكرك علي هذة الصور
م/ محمد يس


----------



## cutter (6 يوليو 2006)

زور حمبلة زرح ضور


----------



## معين المشرعي (7 يوليو 2006)

الشكر الجزيل للمشرفةn.c


----------



## sam6 (7 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
الاخت الكريمة N.C جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات والصور المفيده وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك . ولكن لى توضيح وارجوا المعذرة 
ان الماء الداخل فى ابراج التبريد هو ماء دافئ وليس ماء حار حيث ان درجة حرارة تكون حوالى 35C لذلك يسمى warm water وليس hot water ايضا ابراج التبريد دائما يوجد بها مدخل من اسفل لتعويض الماء الفاقد نتيجة التبخير ويسمى makeup inlet . ارجو المعذرة وشكرا 
اخوكم م. هيثم


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (7 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
الرجو شرح كيفيه التحكم بساعه التبريد الكترونيه


----------



## ابا الحارث (31 يوليو 2006)

سبحان الله علم الانسان مالم يعلم
الموضوع رائع و الصور مذهلة لكن بعض الصور لم تظهر
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ابا الحارث (31 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الصور جداً روعة
الف شكر على المعلومة


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (2 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
الخ عبد المنعم الرجو منك شرح كيفيه التحكم بساعه التبريد منحيث درجه الحرراره وتوقية


----------



## الصقرالجارح (3 أغسطس 2006)

انتم ذخر المهندسين شكرا


----------



## فراس1975 (4 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على هذا المو ضوع


----------



## ahmed sherbieny (8 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا علي المجهود الطيب


----------



## mostafa_elgohary (12 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## lomaa (25 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هاني الرفاعي (25 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا...


----------



## هاني الرفاعي (25 أغسطس 2006)

صور ممتازة): وفي إنتظار المزيد...


----------



## husseinaldahlage (31 أغسطس 2006)

الف شكر اخويه العزيز ممنون


----------



## Badran Mohammed (4 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور أخي الله


----------



## Badran Mohammed (4 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور أخي الله فيك


----------



## مراد احمد (6 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا الجهد الكبير والرائع ونتمنى المزيد مع الشكر والاحترام


----------



## محمد الشجيري (7 سبتمبر 2006)

الموضوع رائع جدا" والشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع (واتمنى ان يقوم كل من يساهم ان يضع اشبه ببطاقة تعريفية للصورة التي يضعها ) مع خالص الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## ابو عمرو (19 نوفمبر 2006)

م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> أخواني الكرام, موضوع جديد وغريب من نوعه, تم طلبه من قبل بعض الأعضاء الكرام, ألبوم التبريد وتكييف الهواء, حيث يقوم كل من لديه صور متعلقة بهذا المجال, التفضل ووضعها هنا في هذا الموضوع.
> تحياتي :7:​


ارجو المساعده فى كيفية نقل ونسخ الصور من الكمبيوتر الخاص بى وارسالها للمشاركه معكم


----------



## الششتاوي (20 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لكل من ساهم فى الموضوع


----------



## blueeyes_love20 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

محمد الشجيري قال:


> الموضوع رائع جدا" والشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع (واتمنى ان يقوم كل من يساهم ان يضع اشبه ببطاقة تعريفية للصورة التي يضعها ) مع خالص الشكر والتقدير.



...............


----------



## على العريف (24 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاء الله كل خير


----------



## فؤاد سعيد علي (12 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخوة المهندسين العرب 
تحية 
ارجو المساعدة لكل من لدية فكرة عن انسداد الماسورة الشعرية الكبلاري أو جهاز لهذة العملية الرجاء بالأفادة مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير .


----------



## ezeldin (5 يناير 2007)

جزاكم اللــــــــــــــــــــــــه خيرا على هذا البذل والعطاء


----------



## زياد تبريد (17 يناير 2007)

والله مبدعيينوجهودكم كثيرة ولكم الشكر جميعا


----------



## زياد تبريد (17 يناير 2007)

شكرا الى الاستاذ المشرف عبد المنعم


----------



## sayydo (21 فبراير 2007)

شيء رائع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس/سيف الدين (23 فبراير 2007)

*شكر*

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## apees (24 فبراير 2007)

هذا بحق مجهود رائع وللاتمام الفائدة وجود توضيح اوشرح بسيط للصورة
اخيكم /عبيس


----------



## هاني الرفاعي (16 مارس 2007)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

صور رائعة جدا 
اقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## mody2006oo7 (18 مارس 2007)

مشكورررررررررر جدا جدا للمهندسين الجمال 

بجد بجد صور ومعلومات جميلة جدا

الف شكر ليكم 

محمد شوقى


----------



## omar1 (6 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركته اخوكم Omar1 
اريد بعض الصور لغرف التبريد وخاصة ..التمدد التمرستاتي ..والمشتغل بغاز R22


----------



## omar1 (6 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركته اخوكم Omar1 
اريد بعض الصور لشاحنات التبريد (( نقلات اللحم المجمدة او الايس كريم)) 
الله ولي التوفق


----------



## omar1 (6 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركته اخوكم Omar1 
اشكر جميع الا خوة الساهرين علي منتدي التكيف والتبريد 

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## فادي24 (2 أغسطس 2007)

كل الشكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (4 أغسطس 2007)

م0 عبد المنعم 
اذا دل هذا على شيء فانما يدل أولا على تمكنك وتفوقك في التكييف وايضا يدل على كرمك وجودك وأخلاقك وعطاءك لنا فانني أدعو الله أن يوفقك الى مافيه الخير للجميع ولي رجاء واحد عندك أن تحل لنا مسألة بسيطة عن كيفيفية حساب الحمل الحراري بالتفصيل الممل ولك تحياتنا وشكرنا والله ........


----------



## ahmsha0 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

فكرة جميلة
بس لو ترفعوا لنا الصور فى ملف واحد
شكرا


----------



## penpella (11 نوفمبر 2007)

مجهود اكثر من رائع 
بارك الله فيكم 
هى دى المواضيع اللى محتاجنها .......الف الف شكر


----------



## م طه عيسى (12 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيررررررررررر


----------



## عمرحسين (15 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم اهل العلم و التعلم


----------



## محمد بحريه (17 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا يا غالى


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (21 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لكل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## M.Ghareb (17 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا إخوانى على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## karamhanfy (18 مارس 2008)

*صوره توضيحية لنظام تكيف الطائرات*

ودى صورة لنظام ودورة تكييف الطائرات التى تعمل بنظام التكييف باستخدام الهواء
*Air**-**cycle Air conditioning*​


----------



## karamhanfy (20 مارس 2008)

*صوة لتكييف الطائرات فى المطار*

وهذه الصورة للتكييف المتنقل المستخدم فى تكييف الطائرات وهى فى المطار


----------



## حسن الأديب (18 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووور


----------



## meshomat (20 أغسطس 2008)

إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## meshomat (20 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## meshomat (20 أغسطس 2008)

إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها



 

 

 

 

 

 
​


----------



## meshomat (20 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## meshomat (20 أغسطس 2008)

​


----------



## بالظ (20 أغسطس 2008)

ياريت تكون فى صور لمشاريع اللتشلر:20:


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (22 أغسطس 2008)

أشكر الجميع على مشاركاتهم ولكن يا حبذا لو ننتقل الى صلب التكييف والأقرب لعمل/ مكاتب الدراسات الهندسية ليكون هذا الموقع بوابة للمعرفة والاذدهار لنرقى الى مستوى أفضل انشاء الله
وعلينا أن لانبخل في نشر المعلومات القيمة وخصوصا اللذين يعملون كاستشاريين في البريد والتكيف وخصوصا أن هذا العلم أكثر غموضا من باقي العلوم الأخرىوالأقل مراجع خصوصا في اللغة العربية لأن هذا العلم مبني على الاجتهادات الشخصية التي لاتأتي الا بالممارسة الفعلية


----------



## خادم محمد (25 مارس 2010)

excellent


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم 
تحتاج الصور لبعض التعليق لوصف ماهو مصور 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

